# scales



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

what seems to be the better choice.. 2 scale set-up or 4? i used to race go-karts and we always used 4. i have also heard that when you only use two scales.. you can get different readings on weight when you flip the car around to weight the other end of the car.. need advise here please before i buy.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

back when I cared a lot more - and worked a lot harder at this hobby - and was a real numbers freak I liked the 4 scale deal. It got to be a royal pain in the BUTT as far as I'm concerned - and I moved to a 2 scale...it seemed like as much of a pain so I went to a single scale and weigh the LR corner....WHEN I bother to use the scale at all anymore... (Most of the time now I use a pinion wrench under the center of the rear pod...which goes back to the way I was taught to check tweak when I first started racing pan cars) FUNNY how things go in cycles...

It's so nice NOT hauling the scale table boards and scales to the track...one less thing I have to pack! 

(NOTE: I do still use the scales at home - especially after getting the car to work the way I like it...just to see where it ended up...if I'd just remember to write it down in the notebook I'd be doing good)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just in case you need to know, I have scales for sale - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=211313


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

well at our track oval was dead.. and we have a 365ft. concrete superspeedway. just in the past few years oval has made a comeback with the program of break-out racing. so really no need to spend hours setting up a car for slower laptimes. but this year a few who want to run a first to the finish class are looking to get back to the technical side of things. i have 1 scale but when i weigh the car ready-to-race on it i get a weight... when i weigh each tire... i get 4 weights that do not add up to the total weight. the 4 weights together.. weigh more than the car as a whole... that is why i was wondering if four scales was a better way to weigh a car. if the car moves on four scales the weight is constant but if you weigh one or two tires then move the car to weigh the other tires.. you can get the car off on the scales and get different readings... or so i have encountered. i just want to weigh each tire and get 4 readings that add up to the total so i will know that the weights i am getting are true.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...well, if you go with 4 scales, the ones Hank has are pretty nice, and priced pretty good too.

I always used the Pelouze scales, but they are pricey and big.

Harbor Freight has some flip open scales too, they look pretty good (But they are from Harbor Freight - so who knows how good they actually are)


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

swtour said:


> ...well, if you go with 4 scales, the ones Hank has are pretty nice, and priced pretty good too.
> 
> I always used the Pelouze scales, but they are pricey and big.
> 
> Harbor Freight has some flip open scales too, they look pretty good (But they are from Harbor Freight - so who knows how good they actually are)


I've got 4 harbor freight scales I've had for a year, now 1 has failed and need to be replaced, on sale they were only $12.88 ea but I would buy the style that Hank has for sale, the little savings don't justify a failure.:dude:


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I use 4 scales at home to get my corner, Wedge, front to back and left to right percentages.
I use a Lefthander 2 scale set-up at the track.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I would recommend 4 scales. Make sure you keep the scales in the same position and on the same corner each time. I used a nice flat board (kitchen counter top) and made an outline to put the scales in the same exact spot each time. 4 is better than 2 for more than a pit stop too.


----------

